# Maiden tonight



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Going to see Iron Maiden in a box suite tonight. Should be a good time, wet bar, private bathroom and no crowds. The perfect concert!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow. Wish I could be there. Love Maiden. Enjoy. Looking forward to a review!


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I saw them last year in Toronto. I thought that three guitars was one too many until I heard them live. Amazing!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm going tomorrow night too! (Edmonton).

Let me know what the set list is. I would also like to know what the final song is so I can plan my escape before the mass exodus (unless it is a really great song, but I suspect something like run to the hill)

TG


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Ha! I do the same thing - that makes us old, eh? 

Jim


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Jeff,

So, how was it? I am getting psyched . . . 

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

jroberts said:


> A buddy of mine won some contest, where he gets to go onstage with them tonight in Edmonton with a small group of other people and sing a backing chorus in one song.


No way! Man, that would be awesome. What chance do you think that feed has of actually hitting the speakers! 

Do you know what time the show actually starts? Opening act?

TG


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The concert was great! Much better than I thought it would be. My cousin even enjoyed it and he was only there because of his sons wanted to go.

But the extreme headache I had yesterday might explain why I enjoyed it so much.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm off to Regina tomorrow to see Maiden. Been a long time so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, what a great show. Dickenson's vocals are amazing. I kept expecting him to rephrase vocal lines and sing parts an octave down: nope, nailed it! The entire band was great. The songs were different than the set lists I found online: I was VERY happy that they played "Die With Your Boots On."

What's with the beer policy? They stopped serving as soon as Iron Maiden hit the stage!! My friend and I spent the first 40 minutes constantly making beer runs and hoarding beer under our seats (they will only sell two at a time). We actually drank more because we had it all right there in front of us.

Steve Harris' daughter was not really suited for the gig. Way too pop oriented for me (Poison anyone?).

TG


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

*Never heard of them..*

Might have to check these boy's out, I always like to support young newcomers. Do they do any George Jones???


----------



## F.M.G. (Jun 9, 2008)

A friend of mine went to that show. He said it was awesome. I would have gone, too, but the one thing preventing me from doing so was lack of funds.  

Oh well, haha.


----------



## Steve P (May 9, 2007)

I saw Iron Maiden's recent tour twice, in Toronto and Vancouver -- what an awesome show! I think the Vancouver show may have been the best metal concert I've ever been to. This was due to both the amazing chops of the band and the sold-out crowd that was frothing with excitement. 

They didn't play "Die With Your Boots On" in Vancouver or Toronto -- too bad, I love that song!

I took my wife and a hippie friend to the show, even though they weren't really IM fans. They had no real expectations, but were totally blown away by the performance: this isn't just fan hype, Iron Maiden are one class act! 

I was also pleasantly surprised by the broad range of people who came to the show: a lot more young people than I thought would know their music. I guess IM is going through a retro renaissance with the kids these days. 

I can hardly wait to hear their next album!


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I wanted to be there


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Steve P said:


> I saw Iron Maiden's recent tour twice, in Toronto and Vancouver -- what an awesome show! I think the Vancouver show may have been the best metal concert I've ever been to.


Metal, Thats great, nothing like the sound of a Steel guitar...:rockon:


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

That was a great night, I too had low expectations, and was surprised.

I was at the first Powerslave tour 20 years ago, think I might have enjoyed this one more, or atleast I will remember more of it.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Maiden was soo epic. I was on the floor as close as you could get just drenched in heat and sweat, rocking out hard. :rockon2: Even got to go crowd surfing twice, once when the pyrotechics went off...... so awsome.
I will never forget that show... or maybe I can hardly remember what happened :food-smiley-004: lol


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Saw them in Vancouver.

Best concert I have seen. The opening act was horrible though, but don't think anyone cared. What a babe...

Saw them for the Somewhere in time tour. This was excellent, the old barn couldn't handle it though, as bits of the roof was coming off. 

I thought we were gonna get a second encore, but everyone was so tired. I thought Smith was gonna need oxygen towards the end.  

They deserve this: :bow:


----------

